# New to carpentry



## boxer1-2 (Apr 11, 2005)

I am going into carpentry and trying to get a job with Schumacher's Construction incase anyone knows of them and I have an application in. The only thing is I have no experience in construction. Other than doing personal things, I don't know much more than your average Joe. I can work with basic tools and I am pretty adaptable, I have always been good with figuring things out on my own and learning things by physically doing them. I like hard work and physical work, boxed for 4 years you have to love sweat and pain for that. Anyways what I'm asking is what can I do or can I do anything to get some kind of experience. Should I just hope they accept me and teach me everything or should I can I do something to learn some basic skills? Unfortunately I did not take construction trades in highschool and this is my senior year so thats out of the question. Im gonna cut it off there sorry for the long post. 

Sean


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

So I take it you around 18. Don't worry they like to hire young. Just show'em you'll be to work every day and on time. Also don't mope around always be busy.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

boxer, There should be a trade school near you. Check your community colleges and local builders assocns. You can also contact local contractors, bigger is better, many of them have 'earn as you learn' programs.
Expect other suggestions.
Stay in touch and let us know how it goes. Passing on your info is what this board is about and how to break into the biz is part of it.


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello Sean,

Were abouts you located at, this time of year alot of companies are hiring, I am myself right now, ad came out in tday's paper. There are online and brick and mortar schools that'll teach you basic construction. IN metro areas the unions have schools set-up for training their workforce, I know there's one just west of StL and I imagine you would find one close to most major population centers.

Personaly I would rather take on a raw green man as opposed to someone that has just enough knowledge to be dangerous. Generally the latter are more difficult to get to do things the right way. Constantly with the "well that ain't the way I would do it" attitude. If you're really interested in a construction career, apply to as many companies in your area as possible. 

The busy season is coming on and somebody will most likely pick you up as a laborer. You won't make a lot of money at first, but be a good employee. Be on time, approriately dressed and ready for work every day, keep your ears and eyes open and learn all you can.

Hope that helps a bit and good luck with your career young man. Feel free to search thru the old posts here, there's a wealth of knowledge available free for the reading. Ask your questions and we'll be happy to answer them, but be respectful and listen.


----------



## Rusty Nails (Apr 3, 2005)

Do you crown your studs?

If so your ahead of some guys in here.......


----------



## boxer1-2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks, I appreciate your replies and offer for help and I will not take it for granted. I do want to go to this school in Richfield it is free except for book fees and its 1 wk of every month, unemployment payment since I wont be working that week. Its like 6.75/hr (better than nothing but will probably only cover gas to get there and back) its like an hour away from here. But to get in I need a job with a company thats with the Union and the company I have an app. in to is big so they will be. Gonna wrap it up again but I have connections with the company so I will most likely get a job with them. Thanks for the help you will all hear from me again and as frequent as I can.

Sean


----------

